# release for 8yr old



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

I got my son a real bow finally and need to get him a release. I'm picky about my own releases and I would like to have something that can produce accuracy for my son as well. He will be shooting with a d-loop
Is there a more forgiving release for a young mans small hand?

Thanks for any advice, good or bad about existing releases


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

I would think a scott's little goose would be good for him.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i use a fletch hook for all my students. wichever u decide,make sure it will adj in length for those small hands , the fletch hook has a strap that allows it to adj.the little goose i think only adj so far and its on a post...., here are some that will adj by straps.... scott rhino. carter rx1,rx2 scots quick shot im sure there are more on the market..but i never had any student that could not use the fletch hook.. from 6 year olds to adults...


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank ya thank ya


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your welcome if u need any help drop me a note,,mike 66 level 2 coach.


----------

